# Food Saver Vacuum Sealer Bags



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone know if these will work?

Thanks


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

For what? I use mine to extent the freezer life of meats. Found out they are not so great for storing dehydrated veggies.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to agree. Work for what? Your question is very unclear.

As bags for your Foodsaver? Sure, that is what they are made for. As freezer bags? Yes. With other vacuum sealers? That depends on the sealer.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, good grief, forgot the link.. Just wondering if these bags would work in the foodsaver..

Some day I'll be a smart poor boy

http://www.uline.com/BL_5563/Vacuum-Bags


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know about that brand I always get the foodsaver brand most of the time at sams they have a box with 3 11" rolls 2 8" rolls and 20 1 gal bags was $39.98 last time I got them where as they are almost $11.00 each at walmart


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I would be concerned that those bags do have any texture to them, at least none I can see. The Foodsavers depend on the stiffer texture on one side to keep the bag from collapsing while vacuuming. Also they don't mention working with Foodsaver and most of the generic bag suppliers I have found specifically mention that they will work with Foodsaver machines.

I order my generic bags from thesweetattack.com http://www.thesweetattack.com/page/page/2380629.htm - a link that was recommended and used by several members here. Check them out. They have the required textured material.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> Found out they are not so great for storing dehydrated veggies.


Why is that, what happened?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I buy mine on e-bay, they are a no name brand, but they have the textured side to them and work great for a lot less than food saver brand. 
P.J.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks folks,

Judylou, I have ordered from your link.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Why is that, what happened?


Dehydrated veggies often have hard "points", which puncture the foodsaver bags. I will often put "pointy" items in a baggie first, then the foodsaver bag. The extra layer often takes care of the puncturing problem. (Or those veggies can be stored in canning jars, using a Pump And Seal.)


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

nehimama said:


> Dehydrated veggies often have hard "points", which puncture the foodsaver bags. I will often put "pointy" items in a baggie first, then the foodsaver bag. The extra layer often takes care of the puncturing problem. (Or those veggies can be stored in canning jars, using a Pump And Seal.)


Yep :cute:


----------

